# Choice Gear: New Watch from Burberry Inadvertently Harkens Back to Audi at Pikes Peak



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We were perusing one of our favorite cool stuff blogs Uncrate when we happened upon Burberry's new 'Mult-Stripe Watch ($500). Now there's no direct Audi tie-in, but the color scheme struck a familiar cord... namely being extremely close to the livery of Audi's S1 Pikes Peak racer. 








Like we said, there's no direct Audi tie-in here, but we love cool watches and always appreciative of pieces of flair we can wear without being too obviously sold out to our favorite car brand.
* Full Story - Burberry Multi-Stripe Watch at Uncrate *


----------

